# 22's on an '03 Impala



## lowriding4lyfe (Aug 7, 2006)

I keep hearing different things from different people and I want to be sure before I go out and buy some if 22's will fit a new school '03 Impala without having to lift the car? If so does anyone know the rims will or offset?


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

you might just need a little baby lift, down here i see people all the time with 24's on them, you gotta just make em fit man. :biggrin:


----------



## 89sdimedave (Dec 18, 2006)

I have an 03 Impala as well, and I've been told by some shops that without the proper "cutting" 20's are as big as uyou can go on the ride. I have also seen some peepswith 22's claiming they aint done shit to the car to get em to fit and not rub. Best thing to do would be to check around to some prof rim/tire shops and ask someone there.

sdimedave


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

yes they will. 245/30/22. Call the shop and they will tell you yes.


----------



## boxchevy14 (Dec 13, 2006)

Don't let nobody tell you, you gotta cut, check around, and get those tires. I had 22's on my 2002 MC not cut, just knuckles(spacers) on the front. No rub, unless you don't know how to make a U turn or ride on big rims.


----------



## lowriding4lyfe (Aug 7, 2006)

I had been told about the 245/30/22 so i guess i check those out, good looking out everyone.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

22's


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

how do them rides turn on them bigg rims though? how wide of a turn do you have to actually make to make it around a corner maybe you will have to go straight all the time


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boxchevy14+Jan 15 2007, 08:29 PM~6996288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they fit right on, look for a 22x8 or 22x8.5 and get the 245/30/22's they will bolt right on, you will get a little rubbing in the inner wheel wells if you try to pull u-turns, other than that youll be fine....that rubbing can be eliminated with an exacto-knife in about 20 minutes.

trust me i know, im not talking out my ass like some of these fools on here, one of my boys rolls 2's on his 02, and another one of my boys girlfriends rolls a 03 on 2's....


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

How well to 20" standard wires fit on these cars,, just wondering about the offset..


----------



## lowriding4lyfe (Aug 7, 2006)

Well i ordered them, fwed 22x8.5 with +34 offset with 245/30/22. Will post pics once in and installed. Thanks everyone for all the info.


----------



## lowriding4lyfe (Aug 7, 2006)

rims came in n r on da car, they bolted rite on without having to lift da car n they look really good. will take pics n post them soon.


----------



## 540BOY (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh...and make sure you get a FWD offset....big MUST

EDIT: well i guess im late :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Hurry with those pics. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriding4lyfe (Aug 7, 2006)

ok got da pics but having problems postn em, can anyone help plz?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriding4lyfe_@Feb 13 2007, 12:04 PM~7247934
> *ok got da pics but having problems postn em, can anyone help plz?
> *


tinypic.com


----------



## lowriding4lyfe (Aug 7, 2006)

here is is 22x8.5 black Player's 902 with Pirelli P-zero 245/30/zr22

http://i12.tinypic.com/43esrxh.jpg

http://i16.tinypic.com/4cc28f8.jpg

http://i19.tinypic.com/316t0jm.jpg


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigmoe (Feb 16, 2007)

i have a 05 impala on 22" and thay fit fine








give me $ 1200 u can have them


----------



## young-fly (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmoe_@Feb 16 2007, 02:03 PM~7277823
> *i have a 05 impala on 22" and thay fit fine
> 
> 
> ...



I'll buy'em but do they come with the tires for $1200 or just the rims?


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

just lift it an ride 4s all day full turn 








same basic suspension as this


----------



## rusrious (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, here is my 04 Impala with 18" Cabo on Vogues, ( 235/50/18 ) and I have a rubbing problem in the rear. Just put these on today.. 


































Would A spacer fix this? It rubbs just a tiny bit, enough to hear it, :uh: But other then that, they turn fine.

BET


----------

